# Mutts way of setting up a soil bucket.



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I am a very picky person when it comes to good drainage in a bucket. I don't like any chance of water not draining properly. I found that the way I'm gonna show you makes flushing easier and gives the roots plenty of room and oxygen. This is for those with room for this size bucket. but the theory will apply for 3 gallon buckets. I have yet to get rootbound during flower this size.

1. I take a 9/16 spade or forschner drill bit. (picture shows spade)
I drill a butt load of holes around the bottom edge and sides. 

2. I then take a layer of "well rinsed" river rocks. (garden shop 30 lb. bag 3 bucks). and fill it up to the top of the holes at the bottom. (about 1"-2") 

3. Then I take my soil. (I use liquid fert. so the mix can vary for you organic growers). My mix is 2/3 potting soil (20 pound bag), 1/3 perlite/vermiculite (about 4-5 cups each) mix. 2 tbs. of Lime. Well blended. 

4. Then I water it down with a gallon of distilled water. I let it drain for a few hours. This helps the dirt settle, Add more soil as needed. I always loose 3-4 inches by settling. I don't add anymore dirt until after I transplant. 

When I flush it is much quicker and the roots have tons of room and air this way. IMHO.

Total wieght before plant. 30+/- pounds. Its heavy.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you use any epsom?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

No, I use the lime for a PH buffer.Thanks to Hick recommending it to me. I haven't had a PH problem as of yet. It drains well and I use good ferts. So the PH sorta takes care of itself. The only time I get PH problems is in smaller buckets like 3 gallon. I get nervous of any salts being added to the soil. As the plants by-product is salt. Caused by the ferts. Unless your totally organic. Which I am not. IMHO.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> No, I use the lime for a PH buffer. I haven't had a PH problem as of yet. It drains well and I use good ferts. So the PH sorta takes care of itself. The only time I get PH problems is in smaller buckets like 3 gallon. I get nervous of any salts being added to the soil. As the plants by-product is salt. Caused by the ferts. Unless your totally organic. Which I am not. IMHO.


 
I'm glad you clarified that for me, I was under the assumption to use both.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

I am sure that some people will say to use it. I just don't. So do not take my words as truth. This is the way I do it. More than 1 way to skin a cat.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am sure that some people will say to use it. I just don't. So do not take my words as truth. This is the way I do it. More than 1 way to skin a cat.


 
Fo-Sho....


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanxs Mutt I will try this out.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2006)

transplanting.....
I wait till the pot is dried out (the one with the plant).
Tip it upside down and tap it all the way around. Then plant and bury in dirt. I water once per directions (or a little less) of a B1 supplement (superthrive or thrivealive). 
-mutt


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

where you gettin the horticultural lime from mutt?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2006)

I got mine from true value. Might be hard to get..but try home depot or lowes as it is gettin into fall and most greenhouses are closing down.


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2009)

Seen a thx on this thread.

Well I do things a lot differnt now that i'm organic, so this i would us for a chem fert soil grow 

but now I don't us any top soil. Its all organic compost of diffrent materials, verm, perlite, worm castings, chicken/horse/cow composted manure. 

Will be getting into adding Bone Blood meal, alfalfa, kelp, seabird guano, and Bat guano among other things....gonna try to get my soilmix chimed in so an occasional organic tea is only needed....but taking a lot of time to learn LO. I been following along some organic gurus that layer there soil mix and don't ever barely have to add anything except water...so much for MG 3 months feeding can do it 100% organic.

Will add to this thread l8r on when i get my soilmix worked out.

Just thought after seeing some people still view this thread that i would keep it current to the way i do things.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2009)

Excellent thread! For some reason I never thought of adding drainage holes on the sides of the bucket, always just on the bottom. I've only added pebbles on the bottom of one bucket in my lifetime, and that plant is the biggest out of the lot, coinsidence?  Thxs again Mutt, you're an invaluable member to this site.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 11, 2009)

Kool Mutt I will keep an eye on this. I was using 100% organics before and then switched to FFOF just to see what all the hype was about. It's a very good soil to use for growing MJ but a little to pricey for my wallet. And from using organics before I really don't see a big difference in my yields. Also organics are much cheaper IMO. I was using Sub Cools soil mix he had posted on here a while back (his layer method) and found it to be of good use. But happy to see you keeping the thread alive. Peace and...take care..


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

thanx mutt i will keep an eye on this one as well as my compost is currently an awesome hot heap with 3 months untill spring i am using 3 bags of pot mix all the lawn clippings and kitchen/garden scraps..no onions worms hate onions.. and i just added 2 bags of cow poo and 1 bag of chicken poo and boy is it HOT ! yet i have been adding to it for 2 months already and now i'll just leave it to break down ..turning 1 time per week seems to be working fine !! peace ! take care !


----------

